# Wesley Snipes tritt seine Haftstrafe an



## Mandalorianer (10 Dez. 2010)

*Wesley Snipes tritt seine Haftstrafe an​*

Keine Gnade für den Action-Helden! Obwohl er auf eine Aussetzung gehofft hatte, bis ein endgültiges Urteil des Obersten Gerichtshofes gefällt wird, musste Schauspieler Wesley Snipes heute 12 Uhr Ortszeit (Pennsylvania) ins Gefängnis .



​
*Dieses Gefängnis in Pennsylvania ist für die nächsten drei Jahre das zu Hause von Wesley Snipes.
​*
Drei Jahre soll er im Federal Correctional Institution McKean wegen Steuerhinterziehung absitzen. Und bis zuletzt hatte er versucht, dem Urteil zu entgehen . Über einen Pressesprecher ließ er verlauten: „Wir beten und glauben an ein Wunder. Also gebt mich noch nicht auf, OK?”

In der Talk-Show von US-Moderator Larry King sprach Snipes über seine Ängste: „Jeder Mann wäre wohl nervös, wenn seine Freiheit auf dem Spiel steht. Ich bin enttäuscht darüber, dass das System anscheinend für mich nicht zu funktionieren scheint.”

Doch es hat alles nichts genützt. Ab heute trägt Snipes die *Gefangenennummer 43355-018. *

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (10 Dez. 2010)

daraus kann er gleich einen Action-Film machen  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2010)

Die harten Jungs im Knast freuen sich schon seit Wochen auf die Jungfrau


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2010)

Kein Promi rabatt find ich gut


----------

